# Linzer Tarts



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what conditions confectionary sugar wilts? I will be baking Linzer Tarts for a bake sale. It is a casual sale. Cookies will be sold by the tray
or by the piece. I will be baking and freezing my linzers. I usually stuff them while still frozen. I dust them at the last minute before packing them up. I usually bake these during the winter. Since they are a big favorite I decided to do them for the bake sale since they go well and the fund raiser is a great one.
I know the cookies willl be in and out of air conditioning. Should I transport them in a cooler? 

Thanks


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

i would definately dust them with confectioners sugar at the last minute. let them come to room temperature still wrapped in its wrapper, then dust. any chill the cookies still have will end up beading up on the cookie making the sugar look like globs of mould and making it sticky. hope this helps. i also know you can buy special icing sugar especially for dusting on baked goods so it doesnt melt. but i suppose in your case, just dusting them last min should alleviate the problem.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

there is a confectioners sugar treated with fat to keep from wilting or liquifying, contact Paris Gourmet.
Its called Snow something or something Snow.

Great Product for frozen and refridgerated items. 
:bounce:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

a good alternative would be to drizzle the top cut out cookie with a white sugar glaze.

Making it a Non-traditional lindzer tart cookie!

and still looking very pretty...also..I would sprinkle it with a little sanding sugar for sparkle.

I know, I know..what can i say...I'm like a crow!! everything shiny and sparkly catches my eye! lol


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you all! I will take all suggestions into consideration. I never knew a sugar product was available that would not "weep". As I may not have enough time to shop for it ( bake sale is this coming Fri the 15th), I will dust at the last minute and also make some tarts with some "sparkle". I do have some grainy sugar along with cake sparkle I can try. There is someone at work that does not like confectionary sugar. This may earn more sales! 

As for the sugar product that does not weep, I will start looking for it. Summer parties are coming up and everyone seems to love my tarts all year round so the sugar with the fat content would be perfect now. 

thanks again one and all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like "new snow" we use it for our donuts as it does not melt when applied.


----------

